# HD Lens Selector & HDCamera Guide YouTube Channel



## kwoo1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey guys I just read this article on HD Camera Guide that gave out some recent information. HD camera guide has a YouTube channel filled with videos from such marketing professionals as Larry Thorpe (Canon USA).  Along with many "how to" videos on the channel to educate those just getting started.  Latest videos added feature Larry Thorpe going into great detail about the Canon HJ14 Image Stabilized HD Lens.  The "how to" videos really helped me when I was first getting started..now I know all about wide-angle lenses and different types of Canon cameras.

This website "hd lens selector" helps to find the type of lenses that are needed quickly and efficiently.  For all of you photographers out there who need to find a quick lens--I hope this helped ya.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nina Smith (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the information. HD Cameraguide indeed have recent information and the video by Larry Thorpe is very informative. It gives you technical details,features and functionality of the HJ14 lens.






kwoo1 said:


> Hey guys I just read this article on HD Camera Guide that gave out some recent information. HD camera guide has a YouTube channel filled with videos from such marketing professionals as Larry Thorpe (Canon USA).  Along with many "how to" videos on the channel to educate those just getting started.  Latest videos added feature Larry Thorpe going into great detail about the Canon HJ14 Image Stabilized HD Lens.  The "how to" videos really helped me when I was first getting started..now I know all about wide-angle lenses and different types of Canon cameras.
> 
> This website "hd lens selector" helps to find the type of lenses that are needed quickly and efficiently.  For all of you photographers out there who need to find a quick lens--I hope this helped ya.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------

